# West Michigan - Buyers Under Tailgate spreader



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Buyers SS under tailgate spreader with Buyers controller and hydro manifold $750.00

Also have clutch pump with mounting brackets for DT466 w/AC $500.00

It's in the back of the shop and haven't quite got to it yet, the spreader is the one with offset spinner - spinner is not in the center, it's shifted more to the drivers side.


----------

